# Smoke Ring Conundrum



## doughboysigep (Jan 17, 2018)

So, I have been smoking for 15+ years or so and I don't think I have ever had the classic smoke ring in any of the meats I've done (brisket, roasts, butts, loin, etc.).  Never had a problem with flavor or taste, just no pink ring.  Am I missing something or is that "normal".  I started with a Sausage Maker electric unit, but have been using MES units for past 8 years.  Again, never have had a flavor issue so never really thought much about it.


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2018)

doughboysigep said:


> So, I have been smoking for 15+ years or so and I don't think I have ever had the classic smoke ring in any of the meats I've done (brisket, roasts, butts, loin, etc.).  Never had a problem with flavor or taste, just no pink ring.  Am I missing something or is that "normal".  I started with a Sausage Maker electric unit, but have been using MES units for past 8 years.  Again, never have had a flavor issue so never really thought much about it.


Electrics do not produce smoke rings,you need charcoal & wood.You can buy charcoal pellets and use an AMNPS or tube with some wood pellets mixed in
Richie


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 17, 2018)

I've found that if you put the meat in right out of the fridge you get a better smoke ring. I tried it on my last few smokes and it seams to work. I have always brought meat up to about room temp for the last few years and struggle with the same issue you have. Try throwing it on cold 
Phil


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2018)

If it taste good and you get the flavor you want why worry about it.  :D


Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

I never had one in 8 years with my electrics, but I don't miss it, because in my opinion, a Smoke Ring is ALL SHOW !!!

Bear


----------



## rjob (Jan 17, 2018)

Have an electric and no one has ever asked about no smoke ring, they just eat and enjoy. The smoke ring adds no flavor just eye candy. Smoke on  and don't worry about it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 17, 2018)

:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> :)



Great Statement.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 18, 2018)

I've never tried it but I read this here on the forum.  If you add bark from your smoking wood ti the chip tray, that will help with a smoke ring.  Also, adding pecan shells will do the same thing.  I just haven't done either because a smoke ring isn't high priority with me.
Gary


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 18, 2018)

This Article helps explain the Smoke Ring:  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/smoke-ring-formation.9882/


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 19, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> If it taste good and you get the flavor you want why worry about it.  :D
> 
> 
> Warren



I'm with Warren on  this one....Why such a fuss over smoke rings.  To me, if it appears it's a plus but the real test is how the food actually tastes.  After all, we usually eat food for its taste not its appearance.  How often have you eaten something because it looked good but were disappointed in how it tasted?  Well anyway,  I put more credence in how my food tastes and really don't care for the aesthetics that many high end restaurants try to sell you with their minuscule portions that look more like art than food. 

bon appetit everyone,

John


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 19, 2018)

Use a 22.5" kettle for low and slow, using indirect heat.  Then you have a bbq to use.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 19, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Use a 22.5" kettle for low and slow, using indirect heat.  Then you have a bbq to use.



Not quite sure what you mean by "Then you have a bbq to use".

John


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 19, 2018)

Large kettle grill with legs and wheels and a lid with handle. Great for smoking and grilling.







You can smoke then have it for a bbq grill also


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2018)

It's cool to have a smoke ring & the stick burners have the thickest ones, but as said above there is no difference in flavor. I had a funny experience one time with a guest who said they wouldn't eat my ribs cause they were raw. I said " There not raw they are practically falling off the bone". She said "they are raw, look how pink the meat is on the outside".
I said "I must be a magician cause I can get the inside of the ribs fully cooked, but the out side is still raw". Then I explained the smoke ring to her. I guess it's a natural reaction, when you see pink pork or chicken to think it's not cooked, but she sat down & enjoyed the ribs & ate quite a few!
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh!.......Thanks, now I understand.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2018)

bandcollector said:


> I'm with Warren on  this one....Why such a fuss over smoke rings.  To me, if it appears it's a plus but the real test is how the food actually tastes.  After all, we usually eat food for its taste not its appearance.  How often have you eaten something because it looked good but were disappointed in how it tasted?  Well anyway,  I put more credence in how my food tastes and really don't care for the aesthetics that many high end restaurants try to sell you with their minuscule portions that look more like art than food.
> 
> bon appetit everyone,
> 
> John




Exactly!!
If we want to eat something that Looks Great, we should eat the Burger King Pictures from the Flyer Ads. They always look a thousand times better than the actual Burger, as do ALL the other food ads.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 19, 2018)

Lol Al , that would be funny to have been there. Perhaps my older relatives would not have know that was a smoke ring either.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2018)

We do a lot of what I call road side chicken in my area you can find it on almost every corner in the warmer months being done by Fire Co. Church's and private clubs. I have encounter many people that think the chicken isn't done because of seeing pink. All of this chicken is usually cooked over char coal.

Warren


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 19, 2018)

The following link contains some really good science which shows how the smoke ring is formed. If you read it, you might be able to determine what you are lacking with your setup. However, as others have said, I don't think it makes much difference to the final taste.

Here is the link:

Smoke Ring Science

As you will see, electric smokers do not produce the compounds needed to produce the ring.


----------



## doughboysigep (Jan 25, 2018)

thanks for all the comments.  I wasn't really worried about it (taste is what's important), just curious.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 5, 2018)

I've read all about smoke rings. I know they do nothing for flavor, just look cool, but many people associate smoke rings with skill. Once again, it shouldn't matter, but it does.

In extensive articles about smoke rings, including the two links in this thread, the authors say salt does nothing to add to the formation of the smoke ring. But, I've noticed that when I dry brine meat the night before to a several days before a smoke, even if only using SPOG or MSS (Montreal Steak Seasoning), I get a smoke ring. The reason I noticed the difference is that until 2017, I basically never dry brined meat. I fired up the smoker, pulled the meat from the fridge, prepped it for the rub, and threw it on the smoker.

My wife is sensitive to too much salt, and often complained I used too much in the rub. I cut the amount of salt used, but didn't care for the resulting flavor. I went looking for an answer, and read an article about how you can use less salt and get better flavor by dry brining meat. I gave it a shot. She was happy, I liked the flavor, and I noticed the formation of a smoke ring.

Tri tip is a perfect example for me. With more than thirty years experience of grilling and smoking tri tips, I never saw a smoke ring. Until recently, I only grilled or smoked TT's to a maximum of 135F IT. The very first one I dry brined and grilled to an IT of 135F left a small smoke ring. The one I dry brined and took to 190F IT recently left a beautiful smoke ring. Personally, I believe salt does play a factor in the chemical process associated with smoke rings, myoglobin, and wood smoke.

Here is an example of a smoked tri tip from 2014. It was MSS rubbed, thrown on the WSM smoker for about an hour, and not reverse seared. Zero smoke ring, or so tiny it is unnoticeable without a magnifying glass.







Here is one from 2017 I dry brined the night before with MSS, grill smoked on the Weber Kettle a little too long, then reverse seared. Notice the small smoke ring.






Here is a recent MSS dry brined tri tip that was Kettle smoked to 158F IT, then reverse seared. Once again, a bit of a smoke ring.






And finally, the tri tip that was MSS dry brined, smoked in the WSM for 5 hours, wrapped in butcher paper, then smoked to an IT of 190F, just shy of 9 hours.  A beautiful smoke ring.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 5, 2018)

Interesting find thank you for the comparisons. Of course I have no problem with plenty of salt.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> only using SPOG or MSS (Montreal Steak Seasoning), I get a smoke ring.



 This past deer season , I cut 2 thick loin chops to take with me . Seasoned with Canadian steak seasoning and vac'd for the ride . Except I forgot them ! Called home had them put in the freezer . 
Week or so later I cooked on a Weber kettle with royal oak . Those chops had the thickest , darkest smoke ring . Almost looked cured on the outer edge .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> If it taste good and you get the flavor you want why worry about it.  :D
> 
> 
> Warren




bassthumbs32 thanks for the like its appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 7, 2018)

I got a Smoke ring every time with my OK Joe. But as said, the taste is what is Important.....


----------



## troutman (Jun 7, 2018)

Funny how people are misinformed about things.  I don't even call it a "smoke ring" any longer, I refer it more correctly as the "combustion ring" because that's what forms it, the combustion gases from your cooker.  No taste difference, just a little more sex appeal I guess.  I still see; however, so-called "pit masters" on You Tube videos going on and on about the smoke ring, whatever.

By the way, nice comparison on the tri-tips noboundaries.


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks, yeah the ring is not Important. The  smoke taste is what Matters  to me the most.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 7, 2018)

Like so many other opinions before mine. The only thing that really matters is the taste of the meat. It's fun to have people notice it when they are enjoying the barbecue but in the end that is just a visual issue you will only notice for a moment or two. My charcoal based burners have never had an issue creating that ring in some form or another but if it tasted perfect and I never notice a ring again I'd be perfectly fine with it. Enjoy your time at your smoker. 

George


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2018)

LOL---A tube of the right color Lipstick will accomplish the same thing.
Or a Pink Food Safe Magic Marker.

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> LOL---A tube of the right color Lipstick will accomplish the same thing.
> Or a Pink Food Safe Magic Marker.
> 
> Bear



Ha, kiss Que

George


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> LOL---A tube of the right color Lipstick will accomplish the same thing.


Great point, and given all the pork smokes describe in these forums, I guess the old proverbial expression applies (click for an explanation, if you haven't heard the expression):

Lipstick on a Pig


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> bassthumbs32 thanks for the like its appreciated.
> 
> Warren




Smokin66 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2018)

troutman said:


> Funny how people are misinformed about things.  I don't even call it a "smoke ring" any longer, I refer it more correctly as the "combustion ring" because that's what forms it, the combustion gases from your cooker.  No taste difference, just a little more sex appeal I guess.  I still see; however, so-called "pit masters" on You Tube videos going on and on about the smoke ring, whatever.
> 
> By the way, nice comparison on the tri-tips noboundaries.



Yup those guys need to join us here on SMF and learn something. Ha :D

Warren


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 6, 2018)

I've been able to produce some good smoke rings in my MES.  Charcoal pellets in the AMNPS and some lump in the chip tray when I start it.  Not much more work and I definitely see a nice smoke ring.  I've never been concerned about it but I wondered if I could get a smoke ring consistently.  A little bit of charcoal and sure enough , it's there.


----------

